# Marlborough, K9 Kaiser is officially retiring.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

He never solved the "who's a good boy?" caper... I'm kidding it was him along.

After 7 years of dedicated service to the City of Marlborough, K9 Kaiser is officially retiring. Kaiser has assisted our officers and other law enforcement agencies with countless hours of hard work. Kaiser worked tirelessly to keep our community safe and will now be enjoying the retirement life at home with his best friend and partner Sgt. McKenzie. Congratulations Kaiser and thank you for your service!


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Had them assist on a track, great team!

Bravo Kaiser


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*He retires and they feed him off the sidewalk ??????*


----------

